# What I the difference between expensive breeders and cheeper breeders?



## dylanalexander55 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm getting a border collie and Some breeders are asking for $1500 while others are asking for $600. They all claim to be experienced breeders with pure bred pups but why are some cheeper then others?
What is a reasonable amount to pay?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If they breed for their next show dogs, they are reputable. If they are breeding just for puppies to sell, they are not breeders i would feel comfortable with. 

Maybe this is a question better posed on a border collie forum? There is a huge difference between border collies and maltese


----------

